# GNF Announces 2004 Spring Hunt Regulations



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring Light Goose Season Opens Feb. 21

You wouldn't know it by looking out your window, but North Dakota's
spring light goose season is only days away. The official opening date is
Feb. 21.

"Obviously, weather conditions aren't conducive for geese to be here
on opening day," said Mike Johnson, waterfowl biologist for the State Game
and Fish Department. "But it does give hunters time to get prepared before
geese do arrive."

Hunters are reminded they must first register with the Harvest Information
Program before venturing out into the field. Those purchasing a license from
the department's office or website, as well as the 1-800-406-6409 licensing
number, can easily get a HIP number at that time. Others may do so by
calling toll free, 1‑888‑634‑4798. The HIP number is good for the fall
season as well, so spring hunters should save it to record on their fall
license.

Residents can hunt during the spring season by having last fall's
2003-2004 bird license. Otherwise, hunters will need to purchase either a
2004-2005 sportsmen's license; or a small game and general game and habitat
license. Licenses are available only from the game and fish department's
Bismarck office, the department's website at discovernd.com/gnf, or by
calling 1-800-406-6409.

Nonresidents need a 2004 spring light goose season license. The cost is $50
and the license is good statewide (zones do not apply to the spring season).
Licenses are available at the department's Bismarck office or website, and
by calling 1-800-406-6409. Nonresidents who hunt the spring season remain
eligible to buy a fall season license. The spring season does not count
against the 14-day fall hunting season regulation.

A federal duck stamp is not required of either residents or nonresidents.

The spring season is only open to light geese - snows, blues, and Ross's.
Species identification is important because white-fronted and Canada geese
travel with light geese. The season is closed to whitefronts, Canada geese,
swans and all other migratory birds.

Game and fish will again provide hunters with migration updates. Hunters can
call 701-328-3697 to hear recorded information 24 hours a day until the
season ends or geese have left the state. "Hunters are able to get
generalized locations of bird sightings once light geese enter the state,"
Johnson said. "It is not intended to give specific information of exact
locations, but to provide general information on bird arrival and migration
routes."

The statewide season is open through May 9. Shooting hours are
one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset. There is no
daily bag limit or possession limit. Electronic and recorded calls as well
as shotguns capable of holding more than three shells may be used to take
light geese during this season.

There are no waterfowl rest areas designated for the spring season. Hunters
should note that private land within the waterfowl rest areas closed last
fall may be posted closed to hunting.

Non-toxic shot is required for hunting all light geese statewide.
Driving off established roads and trails is strongly discouraged during this
hunt because of the likelihood of soft, muddy conditions. To maintain good
landowner-sportsman relations, hunters are advised to seek permission before
hunting on private lands or attempting any off-road travel during this
season.

All regular hunting season regulations that are not addressed above
apply to the spring season. For more information on regulations refer to the
2003 North Dakota Waterfowl Hunting Guide.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Ken!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pork Chop...are you going to be here to hunt this spring?I think military people can get a resident license.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I should pull into Minot AFB on the 15th of March. I can't check into the base hotel until 4PM. I will have to kennel Bella so I may arrive around noonish and check the town out. I will have to ship most of my hunting gear. I will travel with my SP-10 and if I have room I will bring my wind socks. As far as I can tell I am able to get a resident license which would be great. If not then I will gladly spend the $50.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You should be here about a week before the snows start entering the southern part of the state. Talk about perfect timing!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chop be sure and give me a call when you get here. I'd be more than happy to show you around town. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

DERP on me I replied to this on that other thread.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think you have to be here for 6 months to get a resident license,but the GNF will waive that if you tell them you are stationed here.

Contact the GNF and get that waved.Send an email to them...

This is their website www.state.us.nd/gnf


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I can't wait to be out there opening morning!!! I doubt I'll even be able to sleep the night before.:lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah jones, I'll meet you there!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> I can't wait to be out there opening morning!!! I doubt I'll even be able to sleep the night before.:lol:


Kind of tough without your decoys isn't it??? Don't forget to grab them from me this weekend. They're all in one box.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jones you coming for the wedding?


----------

